# Winter Gardens



## Infraredd (Apr 9, 2018)

This place isn't abandoned but was mid '70's to '90's. It is owned and run as a charity and as such is slowly clawing it's way back to community usage. This was a ghost hunt visit so no climbing walls & fences and as such I was able to talk to the volunteer overseeing the place that night. He was a mine of useful information about the history of the place. Originally (in Edwardian times) it was a salt water baths & that was demolished & built over with this theatre and a Ballroom. The Ballroom went in the '70's soon after the whole complex died through the proliferation of variety shows on the TV and the advent of cheap holidays in Spain. There is still a fair amount of decay up in the "Gods" as so far the building only has a license to host events on the ground floor or first circle (not both) - health & safety exit restrictions. There are some lovely architectural flourishes to this place that I hope you all find interesting & I think it's a wonderful work in process reclamation of a stunning building.........

The view (without an audience) Morecambe & Wise may have had as they honed their craft treading the boards







Safety curtain






Grand Entrance











Stairs






Remnants of an old bar area






Circle






"Gods" - apparently no one got pissed enough to ever tumble down here though some performer/staff member did it on the back stairs. 






Up here the ceiling isn't the best.






Structural






Box






Ceiling






Refreshments for the cheap seats






Art Deco paint work






Back stage











Ornate plaster work






Last remaining bit of the old sea baths under the stage






External view in daylight






More here - https://www.flickr.com/photos/infraredd/albums/72157665260568197

If you are ever out this way they have a little cafe & bar area & do some small live music gigs. Any money spent goes to help them restore this beautiful old relic from the days before the myopic box in't corner.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## krela (Apr 9, 2018)

Good lord that is spectacular, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 9, 2018)

Great take on this place Infrared....


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 9, 2018)

That's stunningly beautiful,thanks for sharing


----------



## Electric (Apr 9, 2018)

Stunning. Looks great.
Hope you enjoyed the evening.


----------



## smiler (Apr 9, 2018)

Breathtakingly beautiful, loved it, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 10, 2018)

Very nice Infraredd! Nice to see the place is being properly cared for. There was still quite a buzz about the place on occasions in the very early '60's. Your H&S comments re the stairs/exits are interesting - like many of these old entertainment buildings; back in its hey day, the stairways and exits in this place could never have dealt with a capacity crowd quickly if something drastic had happened. Which is why a number have been demolished or abandoned over the years.


----------



## Infraredd (Apr 10, 2018)

Glad you all like this - I was a bit hesitant to post it as it's not a derelict place.


----------



## krela (Apr 10, 2018)

It's definitely derelict, but not abandoned.


----------



## inexplorer (Apr 22, 2018)

Great photos and great place - well done


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 26, 2018)

Shes a beauty, nice shots


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 26, 2018)

Love that ceiling and the remnants of the tiled baths. Wish the charity all the best in the funding for restoration as it looks a real architectural treasure!


----------

